# splashes?



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok I've seen pics of splashes, and simply love them. Just wondering how to get them though. or what exactly make them splash...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

You need something that has the splashed gene (Its dominant I believe) and the mouse also needs to be c diluted as splash only shows up on a c diluted mouse, so a stone, cream, Siamese, himmi, not sure how it would work on cch/cch or albino.

From what I can gather (someone correct me if I'm wrong) it works by turning off the effects of the c dilute in patches so you get patches of the undiluted colour. So a mouse that was a/a B/B D/D ce/c which is cream would have black splashing as with out the c genes it would be black.

People who show them in the UK tend not to use Siamese/himmi as a nose point is a fault in the standard but I like the ones with points.
If you can't get splashed but can get tri breed a tri to a c diluted mouse as tri is made up of splashed c dilutes and pied. You should get some splashed in the first generation.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Splashed is indeed dominant, and though I've never seen it in a pet shop, it's not uncommon in breeders around here. They do have to be c-diluted, but that's a huge range of options for colors and combos. I don't know how far you're willing to travel for stock, but you're not just incredibly far from some of our folks in Kansas (which I think is the closest splashed breeder to you).


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

yea... unfortunately the ones I've contacted there that I've found don't deliver... and I'm currently unable to make long trips anywhere outside of colorado


----------

